# my little girl



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

well lately ive noticed every morning that that my female cockatiel is getting broody and really wants to mate. shes making that mating noise and rubbing herself on the cage which has a toy just above the perch she places her beak inside the toy and swirls it around at the same time. shes deffinatly female and her tail is up during her mating with the bars. 

i dont know what to do she is lovely tame and her best friend is a budgie that thinks its a cockatiel both are hens and live in the same cage together the tiel was hand reared both very wonderful and friendly. 
but the thing is this is all she has ever known. the last time she was introduced to a male tiel they didnt get on very well she waas curious but at the same time scared.

but also i would love to find a hand tame/reared male to allow her to breed with she may have better luck as she's broody but i dont know what to do cause that would be i would have take take the budgie away from her and well the budgie doesnt like others of its kind.

dont know what to do :/


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If your getting another tiel maybe a budgie aswell keep both happy


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You never know what's going to happen when you add another bird - they might be one big happy family or there might be problems with birds disliking each other. 

It sounds like you have a stable, happy little bird family right now. It's up to you decide whether you want to keep things that way or add one or more birds and hope that it turns out well. If you decide to stick with the status quo, there are hormone reduction techniques that can help your hen get out of breeding mode.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

lperry82 said:


> If your getting another tiel maybe a budgie aswell keep both happy



like i said before the budgie doesnt get on well with other budgies
it thinks its a cockatiel.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aaaggg sorry i missed that :wacko:


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

tielfan said:


> You never know what's going to happen when you add another bird - they might be one big happy family or there might be problems with birds disliking each other.
> 
> It sounds like you have a stable, happy little bird family right now. It's up to you decide whether you want to keep things that way or add one or more birds and hope that it turns out well. If you decide to stick with the status quo, there are hormone reduction techniques that can help your hen get out of breeding mode.


yeah i know its not great introducing new birds considering even if 2 get on it might leave the other one out. 

and i have plenty of birds 2 aviarys out side and these are my indoor birds.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

my fave pic


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

what about try one of your outside birds with your budgie for a while see how they get on
tweety and dobby didnt like each other at first but ended up loving each other
tweety is a hen and she too dont like anybody even dobby at times but she really dont like lucky because she she bullies her the most, she dont stand up to her either but dobby is sticking up for himself now


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah i did try that but no such luck


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Plastic budgie? tweety has broke 2 of hers lol which im thinking of getting the one that clips on perch, she is good breaking her toys


----------

